# getting backing off transfer



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi
I am having trouble getting my paper to peel. It is for a dark shirt so I am to remove the backing. It will not separate. Making a mess of my transfer.
PenelopeJean


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd check my temp on the press and the press time. I'd also make sure the temp on the gauge is correct. also check your pressure.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you separating before pressing? If not, do so.


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

Skinbus said:


> Are you separating before pressing? If not, do so.



Yes I had to scrape with a exato knife to get it to come off. The underside was not like when I used to do shirts before.You could separate and pull and you had this nice transfer to use.I have done hundreds for my work and had no problems


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What brand are you using

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

selanac said:


> What brand are you using
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


Dark transfer from Starline Pacific. I have had them quite awhile
Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We use Blue Grid from SeSpecialty.com they don't make them just sell them. 

They're very good.


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

selanac said:


> We use Blue Grid from SeSpecialty.com they don't make them just sell them.
> 
> They're very good.



Wrote that down


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You mentioned that you have had the paper for quite awhile. Could be the age that is causing the problem. Might want to purchase some new stock and see if you have the same problem. Where are you located?


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

PenelopeJean said:


> Hi
> I am having trouble getting my paper to peel. It is for a dark shirt so I am to remove the backing. It will not separate. Making a mess of my transfer.
> PenelopeJean


as per my understanding you are removing paper when it becomes cold OR your paper quality is cheap


----------



## PenelopeJean (Oct 26, 2014)

proworlded said:


> You mentioned that you have had the paper for quite awhile. Could be the age that is causing the problem. Might want to purchase some new stock and see if you have the same problem. Where are you located?



Ontario Canada

Will go through and see if any of them have any give at the corners. THANKS


----------

